
Ask HN: Minix 3 in go? to do or not do? - pvsukale1
I am thinking of writing MINIX 3 in go. Is this idiotic or will be great?
======
dalke
Sure. Why not?

It's idiotic if you think you by doing so you can replace MS Windows on
everyone's desktops within 15 years.

It's great if you think it will give you an understanding of how to write a
operating system.

~~~
pvsukale1
Yeah thanx .I am not doing it for the first Part though. I am just doing it
for sake of understanding.

~~~
dalke
You might want to start with something like
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xv6](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xv6) , which
is more designed for educational purposes. MINIX3, unlike its predecessors,
was not design with that as a goal.

~~~
pvsukale1
thanx for the link

